# Malia's Kidding Thread May 11th



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So excited for May, Malia is due to kid on the 11th, from the looks of her we definitely have twin maybe triplets? She's quite large already and has a month to go. She doesn't get grain aside from a small handful maybe twice a day as a treat as I don't want huge babies. She just came to our farm on Saturday (4/6/19). Could I do the Selenium gel (I don't have BoSe yet) and the CD&T shot for that last month of pregnancy or is it too early? I know they can go a few days over. The gal I got Madeline and Cavatina from gave them Valbazen a day or 2 after they kidded is this a good idea too? I'm sure I'll have constant questions for you guys in the next month. Some pictures of our little wide load lady 

She is a Nigerian Dwarf and so is dad, Smithville's Farm Bruce, http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001966849 . I do not have any pictures of him nor have I seen him. I didn't "buy" Malia and Lorraine, I pretty much adopted them as the previous owner was in a tight spot to rehome so I don't want to bug her too much with tons of questions lol


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow! She is striking! I love the tri-color paired with the blue eyes!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you  She's very quiet and sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

They look so cute!! Hope everything goes well with her and her kids!!:great:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like her too! Great deal on the new additions!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Cutie! I have one doe who is Always Huge when she is pregnant! It's so funny to watch them waddle around that last month! Congratulations on the new goats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone took off running tonight and poor Malia just waddled along slowly behind them, "I'm too pregnant for this..." She is so quiet and chill all the time. Its almost weird. I have heard her bah maybe twice since they came home. She just observes and takes everything in like she's been there and done that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow she sure is carrying heavily. I would not expect twins...

Not knowing her previous status of mineral supplementation, I personally would not hesitate to give her selenium gel 3 times before her due date. The risk of overdosing with the gel is so very low, and the fate of kids with selenium deficiency is much worse.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So triplets or quads :O ? 

I can give her a dose tonight, then another in a week and then a week later? We would be right on the due due almost. I need to give her CD&T tonight too. Her last CD&T was last August I believe. I'm still try to get better about knowing what im feeling for with her ligaments. So me she's already squishy! I'm bad at that :/. No practice yet.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Last night she received the CD&T and the first Sel/Vit E Gel supplement. Do you think I can safely fit 2 more doses or just stick to 2 doses of the Sel/Vit E Gel between now and May 11th if she doesn't go sooner.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just getting my last duckies in a row here. So a couple of questions:

1) I'm starting my search for an extra straw bales so the week before Malia is due I will clean out the stall and get it very clean, fresh and have dry bedding down. If I can't find a straw bale what is the next best bedding? I know shavings can get in the babies nose and can be dangerous. 

2) We are thinking we will bottle raise these babies but I know there are a couple methods to the start. Some people pull right away and milk the colostrum out. Some let the kids nurse for the first 2-3 days to get the colostrum that way and then pull. What are your thoughts? I will have plenty of milk on hand. 

We have our bottles, Pritchard nipples, and I'm going to build a mini 6 x 6 stall in the basement for the first few nights (I repurpose the lumber all the time, this time it'll be a playground for after). We'll have a schedule and feeding chart and record. Very excited!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And also I just gave Malia her CD&T for the year on the 9th, at 5-6 weeks I vaccinate the kids and then again in 3-4 weeks??


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just as big as ever <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

FoxRidge said:


> And also I just gave Malia her CD&T for the year on the 9th, at 5-6 weeks I vaccinate the kids and then again in 3-4 weeks??


That's correct.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For kidding pens I like to clean it out well, then put down pine shavings for absorbency and then loose hay on top to keep the shavings from sticking to wet kids. Then it's simply to use a pitch fork to muck out the wet spots after the birth and they can stay in their comfortably a few days.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have barn lime down, then a thin layer of pine shavings and on top a nice layer of. Fresh straw. I have the stall all ready incase she goes early, the closer it gets, I'll start stalling her over night on her own. She is full full full of babies. The last 2 days I feel hee sides and I always feel at least one kid up against the side. Ligs have been gone forever. Her udder is filling! . I think for her ill just have to watch for her to be "off" or different. Maybe spend 30-60 mins out with her every morning to see if she's contracting or anything. I'm giving her the last dose of selenium/vit e gel tonight.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A week away from the due date


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a recap, Malia has had all 3 doses of the Selenium/Vit E gel, the CD&T a month before her due date. She gets all the hay and free choice minerals she wants. I'm not sure of the Alfalfa mixture in this new hay so I have been feeding Stanley alfalfa pellets. I want to trim her feet more but being this close I'm just going to wait until after she kids so its not so much stress on her and babies. I really want to give her a milk shave but I don't have a kit yet LOL I just have my leg razor at the moment and I imagine that might irritate her. I posted on Facebook to see if anyone had an old trimmer set or grooming kit I could use or buy.

Is there anything else I can do while waiting to pamper or prep? LOL The stall is prepped.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She looks great! So beautiful! She is looks like a blimp, lol. 

Stall looks great! Much cleaner than mine, lol. I have a bunch of naughty chickens who make it their goal to destroy it as soon as I clean it up. Only thing I would add about it is to move her water bucket higher once she starts labor. Just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

She is looking good.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a quick little post for Malia, She got her milk shave this morning and she was less than impressed with me, this was the first time I did one and I may have gone a little over board but she'll live! Her udder is huge! I can't imagine how it'll look when she finally pops!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Tomorrow is the big day! Happy kidding.
She sure is a pretty goat. I hope all four of her kids resemble her.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This morning Malia is constantly clenching her vulva and anus, I would hope this means that she's going but I didn't see any obvious contractions yet but she's not really eating so far but rubbing on stuff like crazy. So I'm really watching her.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sooooooo we are CONTRACTING!!! Babies today!! Right now we are at steady 5-8 mins between contractions. I work at 3pm, Soooooooo hope she has them before I leave. Sooooo EXCITED GAHHH! Charging the camera and the phone lol!

I went out earlier to give her a little turn out time and thought I maybe saw a contraction but I wasn't sure so I figured I'd give her a little out of the stall time. We had breakfast and I went back out. She was pushing all the other goats out of the run in stall quite forcefully. Shes pretty chill usually. She's talking non stop. I put her back in the birthing stall using a handful of grain. She nibbled that little bit of grain but doesn't care for her hay or water. The 10 mins I sat with her in the stall she dug around, laid down and got back up 3 times. Lots of those soft internal calls. No GOO yet! Shes just super fidgety and grinding her cud very loudly or violently.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yaahoo! Exciting! Can't wait to meet her little ones! Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Almost there! How exciting...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So much has happened since I posted. Its not been a great day. The first baby was came presenting one front hoof, his head and other leg bent back. I learned this after she tired to pass him for 40 mins. it took me another 45 minutes to get him out. he died within 5 minutes, collapsed ribs. No vets would answer. I cried and cried panicking trying to sort it out, =trying to position him. After he was out and I rubbed him with a towel for a while, Malia passed another buckling that was dead right away and not 2 minutes later a very very ALIVE doeling. Thank god one lived. I'm so scared I mutilated Malia but she seems to be doing ok just wiped out. it was very rough and sad. Poor momma. Little girl is alive and walking but Malia is too weak currently to stand and nurse. I got her standing for a while and tried to get baby to latch on and when she did she couldn't get milk. I milked a tiny bit out and it was plugged up so it took a could squirts until it was coming out well enough for her to nurse. Just to be safe I syringe feed her 6 cc of the colostrum but I think I might just bottle feed her as Malia is dead tired and baby is quite hungry. What a rough day for them. I'll post pictures in a bit guys.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost the 2 boys! What an awful thing to happen. Glad you got one live baby. Watch mama close. I would definitely start her on an antibiotic. Warm molasses water, keep an eye on her temp. Did she pass the placenta? I would go ahead and bottle feed baby. Maybe bottle feed her while she is with mama. Leave her with malia, but bottle feed her colostrum. That way malia shouldn't reject her and once she is stronger you can put the little girl back onto her :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about the bucks. I'd give the doe Banamine once she has past the placenta. I'd also give 1/2 cc B Complex orally to doeling.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Before I had posted right after all the babies had passed I had given a vit b complex shot and have been giving her molasses water constantly, she's pepping up now. She stood up and I was able to get baby to nurse with teat location assistance, she has a full little belly now but not too full. I have Bio-Mycin 200, would that be ok and how often to I give her a shot? Per day or weekly or? I feel so bad for her, after it was very obvious the boys weren't going to come around at all I removed them so she would focus on the doeling and she has. very very motherly, talks to her constantly. She is pushing again and squatted a couple times and the placenta is coming along.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry you both had such a rough Kidding. I'm glad she's doing better. I'd give antibiotics daily for at least a week and watch her temperature. It's such a blessing she has her doeling to care for it'll make losing the boys easier for her. I'm sure she's adorable. You did everything right, hang in there.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm leaning towards Hope for her name. Cornie I know but its really sticking


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

What a great mama, and what a sweet little girl! Love the name. It's very fitting!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am sorry you and Malia had to go through this tough kidding. Very sorry about the two bucklings. It must have thrilled you to have the doeling alive and well. Congratulations! 
Hope sounds like a very good name.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love little Hope's markings she's beautiful! I hope Malia gets feeling better quickly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 
You did good. 


Sorry for he loss.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I haven't posted again because it has been so crazy. I went out to check on the 2 later and I could hear baby screaming from the deck, my barn is 300 feet from the house, it was loud. Ran out there and Malia has collapsed on Hope and Hope couldn't get free. I took hope inside after that because it scared the crap out of me. Malia was very out of it. I took a video and sent it to local(200 miles radius) goatie friends and I got a text back that they thought she may be in Ketosis and also she needed calcium Gluconate, I raced to go get these from a friend as it was 1am or so at night. When I got back home Malia was standing a sort walking around her stall. Still passing Placenta but the bag was coming out with blood in it, not just a little but quite a bit. By yesterday morning Malia wasn't getting up anymore at all, at 10am I checked on her and her mouth was cold, gun, tongue and Eye lids Waxy white. I put her down at 11am, Between the time she went into labor and 10 am the next day I had called 4 vets over 15 times. An hour after I put Malia down one of the vets called with the same prognosis, a few hours after that another did too. Just heart broken. 

"Malia's Hope" is doing well! Shes bouncing around and being a baby. Exploring our house and cuddling with us. She is still learning to take the bottle. We weighed her today and she is up to 2.05 pounds with a fairly full belly. We just love her to death. She follows me all over the house and has met the dogs and cats. Right now she is at day care, a goat friend that lives 3 miles from me, while im at work. She sent me a picture of her with her smallest baby, granted the other baby is older but just wow. My brother watched her yesterday sent me pictures of them snuggling on the couch.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry about Malia that's heartbreaking. Hope is beautiful and a very special little girl.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry that you lost Malia. It looks like brother may want a bottle baby!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Haha he can't have her! We love her to death


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry about malia:hug:

Glad to hear hope is doing well! What a cutie she is!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her. Glad Hope is doing well.


----------

